

Santa Hat on your photo - boo1ean
http://santahat.me/

======
vyrotek
I was officially entertained.
[http://i.imgur.com/sJUuWdc.png](http://i.imgur.com/sJUuWdc.png)

------
coyotebush
Firefox just shows broken images, because of

    
    
        <img src="data:image/png;base64data:image/png;base64...

~~~
boo1ean
Thanks for figuring this out, fixed!

------
ryan_s
This is so close to working on ios. Needs way to rotate image after it is
uploaded.

------
lifeformed
Aw, I was hoping it would autodetect faces and apply the hats accordingly.

~~~
m0th87
I literally just hacked something together that does this a couple of hours
ago using opencv/python:
[http://yusufsimonson.com:8000](http://yusufsimonson.com:8000).

Edit: and here's the source: [https://github.com/ysimonson/instant-
santa](https://github.com/ysimonson/instant-santa)

